# New Horse Mama!



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome!! I don't know how to post pictures. But I hope someone tells you how, because I would love to see pictures of Huey! 
I am a little jealous , because I want a horse and Huey sounds just like my dream horse.... you may find him missing:lol: :wink: hehe!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so proud of him I could burst. There were a bunch of little girls getting pony-lessons at the barn on Saturday while I was getting him ready to go, and they all came around and anted to pet him and asked if I rode him, and I got to say "Yes! His is my horse!" and then they all looked at me with awe and said "Ooooh! You have a horse!" and "This is _your_ horse?" It was a great moment, I tell you. I waited 30 years to have my own horse, and I don't think I could have ever had a better one than Huey!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Let's see . . it's been awhile since I did this. I think to put a picture next to your name, you use the USER CP button at the top of your toolbar and go to Edit your Avatar. there you will see places to upload photos for your avatar. You need to either cut and paste the URL from a public photosharing place, such as Facebook, photobucket, tinypic or ? OR, you use the Image Manager function button (looks kind of like a paper clip) and it's available to you ever time you start a thread so you can insert photos from YOUR computer using the browse function . I think I am not explaining this very well. Of all people, I am the worst to explain this. I barely know how to do it myself! But play around. You can't do anything "wrong".


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay! There he is! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

wow!! He's a beauty! I love his blaze


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm very happy for you! Hope y'all have many great rides together.


----------



## Spotfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea, me too  hope you can manage to upload photos


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

your boy is really pretty. do you know what bloodline he is from?
Wildacrefarms


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

WildAcreFarms said:


> your boy is really pretty. do you know what bloodline he is from?
> Wildacrefarms


Thanks! 

I don't know what his ancestry is because he doesn't have a brand, but I am told that his conformation would be right for a Belgian parent. 

He came to us through a twisty route. He showed up in an auction last winter, had obviously been neglected for a while but not for an incredibly long while, had also obviously been a professional show jumper. I guess the vet can tell that from his muscles and joints, and my trainer says that even now when he lines up to take a short jump he approaches it like it is 5 feet tall. 

We think maybe his rider died and left him to people who didn't know what they had, or that he got retired to the "good home" who wasn't able to maintain him. Even with his topline wasted off and his feet overgrown and an awesome winter coat he was clearly enough a very superior sort of horse that everyone did an intensive search of the stolen/missing horse ads for the last couple of years, because I guess this quality of animal doesn't usually show up in an auction.

I'm just grateful as heck! This guy is a MUCH better horse than I ever expected to have! Especially at this stage of my riding life! He listens so closely to my seat, I can think something like "let's ride a circle" and whatever tiny change I make in my body when I think that, I don't even notice what it is, but he does, and he heads right into the circle. And he learns things very fast! Yesterday, my lesson was practicing some walk-trot-halt transitions, and after three of them, he started halting himself (without waiting for my request) so we had to go do something else for a while.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*Cherish that horse! that is a once in a lifetime thing....*



ThursdayNext said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't know what his ancestry is because he doesn't have a brand, but I am told that his conformation would be right for a Belgian parent.
> 
> ...


*GIRL let me tell you!! hang onto that one!!* I've had one horse like that in my WHOLE life and I loved her to pieces. I swear some people will think I'm NUTS but *she could read my mind.... *I know it sounds unbelievable but i swear its true!! I'd picture in my MIND what i wanted her to do and she would do it. EXACTLY. I thought back up and she did it, I thought Take 6 STEPS BACKWARD AND SHE DID IT! I thought take 4 steps crosswise and she did it. I concentrated in stilling my seat and making SURE that i was not giving any signals with my body and i'm telling you every single time she read my mind. She was an Arabian, brood mare about 11 years old when i bought her. she was thin and had not been ridden in years. I've tired it with every horse, dog and cat i've owned since then and never ever have i found the same connection in another animal. *I think i was blessed to have experienced that "oneness" one time. it is an extremely special thing. you will probably never have another one so please CHERISH that horse!! *

Good luck with your new baby!
Wild Acre Farms


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like a wonderful match. Hope we see more pictures soon.


----------

